# Topics > Unmanned vehicles > Unmanned aerial vehicles, drones, pilotless vehicles >  Airpeak, drone project, Sony Corporation, Minato, Tokyo, Japan

## Airicist

Developer - Sony Corporation

sony.net/airpeak

----------


## Airicist

Airpeak | Sony launches drone project

Nov 8, 2020




> Japanese below
> 
> New drone project has launched.
> 
> Airpeak
> Elevating Creativity. 
> Combining our imaging and sensing technological expertise and AI Robotics, we open the skies into an infinite creative playground – one with unprecedented freedom. 
> Let us lift you to a never-reached creative experience by unleashing all constraints and barriers.

----------

